# اهداء الي منتدانا العزيز (( تعريب ويندوز xp )) + ا&#



## pola (10 يناير 2006)

*اهداء الي منتدانا العزيز (( تعريب ويندوز xp )) + ا&#*

لاحظت ان هناك طلب لويندوز xp عربي وكل الموجود انجليزي 
اقدم لكم برنامج لتعريب الويندوز xp جميع الاصدرات 
وسوف اقوم بشرح البرنامج ان شاء الله 
اولا : نقوم بفتح البرنامج وسوف تظهر نافذه  ونقوم بالموافقه علي الشروط .

ثانيا : سوف تظهر نافذة نختار الغه العربيه ثم نضغط ok .

ثالثا : بعد ذلك نضغط ok و سوف تظهر نافذه وننتظر التحميل . 

ملحوظه عند التحميل ياخذ فتره متخفوش 

بعد التحميل سوف تظهر نافذه ويطلب عمل ريستارت للجهاز

 وبعد عمل ريستارت نذهب للوحه التحكم (كنترول بانل ) ونختار (regional and language option ) 

بعد فتح (regional and language option ) نختار الغه العربيه 

وبعد ذلك نضغط ok سوف يطلب تسجيل خروج 

ونعمل تسجيل خروج او عمل ريستارت للجهاز 

والان نجد ان الوندز تحول الي العربي ​
لتحميل التعريب .http://www06.megaupload.com/files/19d9dd7d254d1a3020f77eefb6c7c9f5/Arabic.rar
كلمه السر لفك الضغط .​http://al-sharg.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=986&d=1131903428​
ارجو ان اكون وفقت في الشرح وافادة الجميع . 
الموضوع منقول للافادة .​


----------



## hima85222 (22 يناير 2006)

الله الله يا بولا شكرا على التعريب

مجهود رائع

ربنا معاك


----------



## pola (26 يناير 2006)

شكرا على المرور يا هيما


----------



## شوشو سوسو (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الي منتدانا العزيز (( تعريب ويندوز xp )) + &*

اللينك مش شغال


----------



## peace_86 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الي منتدانا العزيز (( تعريب ويندوز xp )) + &*

*بجد مشكور على تعبك..
الرب يباركك..*


----------



## شوشو سوسو (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الي منتدانا العزيز (( تعريب ويندوز xp )) + &*

اللينك مش شغااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## ipraheem makram (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اهداء الي منتدانا العزيز (( تعريب ويندوز xp )) + &*

*شكرآجدآ​**بس اللينك مش شغال​*


----------



## LUKA2000 (3 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اهداء الي منتدانا العزيز (( تعريب ويندوز xp )) + &#157*

WHY THE LINK IS NOT WORK IT IS JOCK?!


----------

